# Internet Explorer continues to dominate desktop browser share



## Cyberghost (Jul 4, 2014)

According to Net Marketshare, Internet Explorer is the most popular desktop Web browser on Earth. It’s not even a close race either.

As of last month, Internet Explorer’s share stands at 58.38 percent. That’s actually up slightly in May, when it was 58.17 percent. The next closest competitor is Google Chrome, which has a share of 19.34 percent. That’s a jump of over a point and a half from May, when its share was at 17.73 percent.

Read More : Internet Explorer continues to dominate desktop browser share


----------



## seamon (Jul 4, 2014)

What sorcery is this?


----------



## snap (Jul 4, 2014)

Cause it comes preinstalled in windows?


----------



## HBK007 (Jul 4, 2014)

And also many of the government employees use it because they haven't even seen chrome and firefox. Also have use seen the amount of crapware there computers have?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 4, 2014)

Most government websites like the ones from nic are optimised to work properly only on Internet Explorer... Those who went through AIEEE counselling will be knowing what I mean... Though there are workarounds for chrome, Firefox, etc...


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2014)

IE6 4eva.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 4, 2014)

i start hating internet when i mistakenly visit a website using internet explorer lol..


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 4, 2014)

rish said:


> i start hating internet when i mistakenly visit a website using internet explorer lol..


Come on... It's not that bad!!!


----------



## rish1 (Jul 4, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Come on... It's not that bad!!!



the browser isn't bad but after getting addicted to chrome and firefox it just feels very off .. like opening a new tab by clicking the plus button opens up a new window of internet explorer .. 
+ internet explorer is usually found to be full of extensions.. not browsers fault..

don't even talk about bing .. its designed to hide the information you are searching  yeah bing sucks for me though


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 4, 2014)

I am developing a web application for one of the US client, and he asked to give preference to Internet explorer for functionality 
if there are more of ppl like this, then maybe the numbers are correct..


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I am developing a web application for one of the US client, and he asked to give preference to Internet explorer for functionality
> if there are more of ppl like this, then maybe the numbers are correct..


There are a LOT of them out there.


----------



## HBK007 (Jul 6, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Most government websites like the ones from nic are optimised to work properly only on Internet Explorer... Those who went through AIEEE counselling will be knowing what I mean... Though there are workarounds for chrome, Firefox, etc...


I actually know about all the counselling procedures with .nic websites as I filled them for my sisters PMT/NEET tests and I always used chrome sometimes chrome and never faced any hiccups.....


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 6, 2014)

There are actually few Indian Gov sites that work perfect in IE only..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2014)

HBK007 said:


> I actually know about all the counselling procedures with .nic websites as I filled them for my sisters PMT/NEET tests and I always used chrome sometimes chrome and never faced any hiccups.....



I filled my options for AIEEE counselling on Bolt Browser on a Nokia 6303 without any problems (in 2011)


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2014)

HBK007 said:


> I actually know about all the counselling procedures with .nic websites as I filled them for my sisters PMT/NEET tests and I always used chrome sometimes chrome and never faced any hiccups.....


PMT/NEET != AIEEE
Anyway, they must have fixed it by now cause I filled it some years back...


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2014)

anikkket said:


> There are actually few Indian Gov sites that work perfect in IE only..


Yeah... Like he said... Don't know why this is so... Maybe they use old code or something... Some computer engineer can spread some knowledge on why this is so??? :-/


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I filled my options for AIEEE counselling on Bolt Browser on a Nokia 6303 without any problems


He he... You Sir are truly the man!!! B-) 
Maybe you are the only one in the whole of India who did that...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

why so much hate against IE? It is one of the safest browser out there.(no flame war please )
Microsoft Internet Explorer is the safest web browser | Emsisoft Blog


----------



## amjath (Jul 7, 2014)

rish said:


> the browser isn't bad but after getting addicted to chrome and firefox it just feels very off .. like opening a new tab by clicking the plus button opens up a new window of internet explorer ..
> + internet explorer is usually found to be full of extensions.. not browsers fault..
> 
> don't even talk about bing .. its designed to hide the information you are searching  yeah bing sucks for me though



open bing and type "one plus one" and do the same in google. bing thinks they are smart


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2014)

snap said:


> Cause it comes preinstalled in windows?


and also used in Enterprises. 
It seems they've a clause in their agreement which forbids another browser to install on the companies own, unless the user is requested. 

When we used IE8 (W7 Enterprise edition), i asked tech guys about why they're not installing FF/GC in all PC's. They said MS has a clause like this, and only will be installed when the user raises as a request for installation. Not sure about Offices which uses other Windows editions.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> open bing and type "one plus one" and do the same in google. bing thinks they are smart


What? Both opens their respective online calculators..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Flash said:


> What? Both opens their respective online calculators..



you sure, in google ?
it shows one plus one phone website. bing shows calculator.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 7, 2014)

[MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] : how come your three posts didn't get merged ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] : how come your three posts didn't get merged ?



tapatalk


----------



## rish1 (Jul 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> open bing and type "one plus one" and do the same in google. bing thinks they are smart



lol.. 

btw do check the query in crimping thread

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> tapatalk



 so you can be online through tapatalk and it will still show you as offline ?

looks like tapatalk has some great features


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you sure, in google ?
> it shows one plus one phone website. bing shows calculator.


Ya. Sure.. Tested in both IE9 and GC.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

rish said:


> so you can be online through tapatalk and it will show you as offline ?
> 
> looks like tapatalk has some great features



i am using my pc.  i am invisible  .   [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] has answered the same in the offtopic thread earlier. 

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Ya. Sure.. Tested in both IE9 and GC.



*i.imgur.com/Pg8XC3U.png?1


----------



## Theodre (Jul 7, 2014)

Most of the websites form our company which is related to the clients are only or fully optimised for IE 
And iwhen am using itm, slow and bulky kinda feeling hits me


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 7, 2014)

Most websites are optimized and designed as per IE.
Being in Infrastructure Support , I can tell you for sure that 3rd party browsers often are a big cause of conflict.

While no doubt IE sucks big time when compared to other web browsers , but still we have to deal with it , since it's the stock browser.

Now , IE has improved a lot recently , AFAIK. But generally support is given only till IE7 or IE8 at max.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 7, 2014)

I love IE.. without it, i couldn't have downloaded Firefox or Chrome  

The SSC site ( for application ) requires IE for some reason. :-X


----------



## promo87 (Jul 7, 2014)

alienempire said:


> According to Net Marketshare, Internet Explorer is the most popular desktop Web browser on Earth. It’s not even a close race either.
> 
> As of last month, Internet Explorer’s share stands at 58.38 percent. That’s actually up slightly in May, when it was 58.17 percent. The next closest competitor is Google Chrome, which has a share of 19.34 percent. That’s a jump of over a point and a half from May, when its share was at 17.73 percent.
> 
> Read More : Internet Explorer continues to dominate desktop browser share



Well, what did you just said Internet Explorer is still dominating in the line of the desktop browser ?? I didn't think that .... ??? Ahh.. now I get that it may just because whenever you installs the Microsoft system it's going to install over your system "by default" So, I guess this just means Internet Explorer is dominating the ....


----------



## nancytrip (Jul 23, 2014)

Internet Explorer Has Basically Been Annihilated By Google's Chrome Browser


----------



## lywyre (Jul 23, 2014)

I haven't read through the source, but I take that IE is the most _*[STRIKE]used[/STRIKE] installed *_browser. I can't accept that IE has 58% usage. That figure by itself is enough to doubt the credibility of the source.


----------



## tkin (Jul 23, 2014)

Those who keep on bashing IE most probably haven't tried IE11.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 23, 2014)

lywyre said:


> I haven't read through the source, but I take that IE is the most _*[STRIKE]used[/STRIKE] installed *_browser. I can't accept that IE has 58% usage. That figure by itself is enough to doubt the credibility of the source.



corrected, that assumption can be true.

Browser Statistics


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 24, 2014)

Most of the US customers user IE. Almost 70%. And I'm coming across that everyday, so take my word.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 24, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Most of the US customers user IE. Almost 70%. And I'm coming across that everyday, so take my word.



May be for application UI like CRM or Vendor Specific tools , not for general purpose web browsing. The global browser usage statistics map says otherwise. Chrome is everywhere. But  IE 11, awesome. Period.


----------



## lywyre (Jul 24, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> corrected, that assumption can be true.
> 
> Browser Statistics



Well, that figure as well is debatable. Most of the visits to W3schools would be from developers and not general users. We can only speculate how much share a browser has, but definitely not 58% for IE.



sam_738844 said:


> May be for application UI like CRM or Vendor Specific tools , not for general purpose web browsing. The global browser usage statistics map says otherwise. Chrome is everywhere. But  IE 11, awesome. Period.



Microsoft Dynamics only properly works with IE, but Salesforce works best with latest version of Chrome or Firefox. Corporate machines mostly have IE as their default browser except for those used by developers.

We should understand that these articles about market share are not always scientific. They are published because we are expecting such articles and they are no scale to weigh how good a browser is.


----------



## tkin (Jul 24, 2014)

When we build a UI app, the first thing the customer asks that is it running good on IE? They are not crazy though, IE8 is the minimum they would need, but still IE. Specially if the app is for internal use.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 26, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> May be for application UI like CRM or Vendor Specific tools , not for general purpose web browsing. The global browser usage statistics map says otherwise. Chrome is everywhere. But  IE 11, awesome. Period.



They use it for general browsing buddy. I see them daily (job).


----------

